# أول قـلـــــــب صـنـــاعــــــي بـديــل مـسـتـقـل كـلـياً .....



## حسنين علي موسى (24 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


هل سألنا أنفسنا يوماً عن السـبـــــب ( العلمــي ) الذي يبقينا و مليــــــــــــارات بنــي البشــــر على قيد الحياة لعشرات السنين من أعمارنا ومنذ اقـدم العصــــــــور !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
إنه وبكل تأكيد عظمــة الخالــــــق عز وجل في خلق و إبداع القـلــــــــــب البشري ... القـلــــب ... ذلك العضو الذي ارتبطت به كل المعاني والعواطف و المشاعر الإنسانية .... والذي أجمعت معظم الأعراف و الأديان السماوية على إن مجرد موته تموت النفس البشرية ... كما إن الأوساط الطبية و العلمية تصف حالة موت الإنسان بتوقف عمل قلبه دون أعضائه الأخرى قاطبة .

إن القلب السليم المعافى ينبض نحو (000 100 نبضة في اليوم الواحد) أو ما يعادل (35 مليون نبضة في السنة) ليضخ ما كميته نحو (700 ألف غالون) من الدم في السنة الواحدة إلى كل أنحاء الجسم عبر شبكة واسعة من الأوعية الدموية يصل طولها إلى نحو (000 10 كيلومتر).
هل يوجد في العالم أي جهاز كهربائي أو ميكانيكي يعمل بهذه الكفاءة و الدقة طيلة هذه الفترة الزمنية الطويلة ( العمر الافتراضي للإنسان حوالي 70 سنة) دون مشكلات فنية أو تراخي أو معايرة أو تغيير قطع غيار ..... الخ !!!
ولكن ... هذا كله يتوقف على كيفية المحافظة على صحة الإنسان والابتعاد عن كل ما يضر بها.

إن أسباب قصور القلب عن أداء وظائفه بصورة طبيعية تتراوح مابين وجود التشوهات الخلقية منذ الولادة أو بسبب بعض الحالات المرضية كانسداد الشرايين أو بسبب بعض الحالات الغير صحية التي يتبعها الإنسان كإدمان التدخين و الكحول و السمنة المفرطة وكذلك نتيجة للتعرض المستمر للأجهادات البدنية والذهنية .... كل هذه الأسباب من شأنها أن تؤدي إلى فقدان عضلة القلب قدرتها على ضخ الدم إلى باقي أجزاء الجسم .... مما سيؤدي إلى الإصابة بما يصطلح عليه بفشل القلب Heart Failure مما سيسبب توقف عمل القلب و الوفاة نتيجة السكتة القلبية.

الوسيلة الوحيدة لعلاج هذه الحالة تكمن في عملية استبدال القلب المعطوب بأخر صحي قادر على القيام بمهامه بصورة صحية و طبيعية ... ولكن تكمن الصعوبة في هذا الأسلوب بندرة الحصول على قلب متبرع لزرعه في جسم المريض حيث ذلك يتوقف فقط على ما يتوفر من حالات مرضية ميؤوس من شفائها أو عن طريق الحوادث ... هذا بالإضافة إلى مناعة وقابلية جسم المريض من قبول أو رفض القلب الجديد المزروع. فعلى الرغم من النسبة الضئيلة للمرضى الذين سيحظون بالمتبرع المناسب في الوقت المناسب ... فأن هذا الأسلوب لا يزال الأكثر قبولاً منذ أن قام الجراح الجنوب أفريقي – كريستيان برنارد بأول عملية ناجحة لزرع قلب بشري عام 1967. 

مع مشاكل ندرة المتبرعين ومشاكل رفض الجسم للأعضاء الجديدة المزروعة ... ازدادت الحاجة إلى إيجاد حلول بديلة مما ساهم في اختراع بعض الأجهزة الصغيرة المساندة للقلب المريض والتي يتم زراعتها في جسمه لزيادة قدرته على ضخ الدم فيما ينتظر المريض دوره في الحصول على قلب جديد. إن هذه الأجهزة التي صارت تعرف بـ معدات المسـاعدة البطينية Ventricular Assist Devices وأكثر شيوعاً بالمختصر VAD ... تعمل كمضخة إضافية لدفع الدم في جدول متواصل ومتناسق بدون نبضات إلى البطين الأيسر للقلب المريض ومن ثم إلى باقي أنحاء الجسم ... قد تكون ساهمت بشكل نسبي في إنقاذ حياة المرضى الأشد خطورة حيث أنها تقوم عادة بجزء من وظائف القلب ولكن مع سوء حالة البطينين ستسوء حالة المريض بشكل أكبر. لقد ظهرت طيلة السنين الماضية الكثير من أجهزة الـ VAD ولكن يبقى أكثرها شهرة واستخداما هو كل من الـ Jarvek-7 و الـ Lion heart تعمل بنفس المبدأ بالتوازي مع قلب المريض و لكننها تتميز أكثر من ناحية الحجم و التصميم. إن من أهم المشاكل التي كانت تواجه المرضى من مستخدمي هذه المعدات هو زيادة إمكانية إصابتهم باللإلتهابات المتسببة من وجود الأسلاك المخترقة لأجسادهم هذه بالإضافة إلى حصول الجلطات الدموية المتولدة بعض الأحيان من ضخ الدم بواسطتها.

لذلك .... تواصلت الجهود من أجل تصميم و تطوير قلب صناعي محمول لاسلكي يوفر ميزات واضحة عن الأساليب المستخدمة سابقاً ... فعلى عكس القلب الآدمي الذي يقدمه المتبرع المنتظر فأنه سيكون متوافر فور الحاجة إليه ... كما إنه لن يتطلب علاجات دوائية تدوم العمر كله من أجل منع الجسم من رفض العضو الجديد ... وعلى عكس معدات المساندة البطينية VAD المتوفرة .. فأنه سيوفر للمرضى الإعانة الدائمة من دون التسبب في التهابات أو تجلطات جانبية قد تهدد حياتهم. 

أخيراً ... وبعد ثلاثة عقود من الأبحاث والاختبارات جاء تصميم أول قلب صناعي بديل مستقل كلياً وهو ما يعرف (تجارياً) بــ قلب AbioCor والذي أنتجته مؤسسة AbioMed الأمريكية وتم إستحصال الموافقة على تجربته على البشر من قبل مؤسسة الغذاء و الدواء FDA العالمية المعروفة في كانون الثاني عام 2001. 

هذا القلب الصناعي مصنوع من معدن التيتانيوم (خفيف الوزن و المقاوم العالي للتأكل) ومادة البلاستيك المطاط (ذو المرونة العالية) ويزن أربعة أمثال القلب الطبيعي حيث يحتوي على بطينيين صناعيين مع صماماتهما بالإضافة إلى محرك ضخ هايدروليكي خافت الصوت إلى حد مثير للدهشة وهو لا يحتاج إلى أسلاك أو وصلات خارج الجسم لتشغيله ، كما إنه يتألف من عدة وحدات أخرى كملفات نقل الطاقة ووحدة التحكم والبطاريات القابلة للشحن.

يأمل الجراحون في أن يحل هذا القلب الصناعي محل القلب الطبيعي (المعطوب) مما سيفتح المجال لإنقاذ حياة عدد كبير ممن يعانون من ضعف أو قصور في عمل القلب. قد لا يحقق هذا القلب الصناعي جميع الآمال المترتبة عليه .. ولكنه يمثل خطوة عملاقة إلى الأمام ويمثل الآلة الطبية الأكثر تعقيداً و إبداعا بالأخص إذا ما قورن بالمعدات الميكانيكية الأخرى والتي كانت مرتبطة إما بمضخات أو أجهزة مساعدة للقلب المريض تستخدم لأبقاء حياته إلى حين توفر قلب بديل لزراعته.

من ناحية التركيب ... فأن القلب الصناعي ، مثله مثل القلب الطبيعي ، يتألف من حجرتي ضخ (بطينيين) إحداهما تقوم بضخ الدم إلى الرئتين من أجل التزود بالأوكسجين في حين تقوم الأخرى بضخ الدم المزود بالأوكسجين إلى بقية أنحاء الجسم. لكن آلية عمل القلب الصناعي تختلف عن الآلية الطبيعية ... حيث توجد بين حجرتي الضخ آلة دقيقة (محرك) تقوم بتبليل الجدران المطاطية المرنة للحجرتين بدفق من سائل موجود فيها وتضغطهما بحركات متتابعة دافعة محتوياتهما من الدم إلى الشرايين الموصلة و المرتبطة بهما. عندما يكون الجهاز في حالة استرخاء ، فأنه سيقوم بضخ كمية الدم ذاتها التي يضخها القلب الطبيعي المسترخي (5 لتر في الدقيقة الواحدة) بينما ستؤدي أية زيادة في نشاط الجسم (كما في حالة بذل مجهود أكثر من الطبيعي) إلى زيادة نشاط المحرك بالوتيرة نفسها مما سيزيد الضغط على جدران البطينيين حتى تبلغ القدرة القصوى لضخ الدم (10 لتر في الدقيقة الواحدة). إن كل من حجرتي الضخ والمحرك الموجود فيما بينهما سيشكلان الوحدة الرئيسة للقلب الصناعي أو ما يصطلح عليه بـ وحدة الصـدر Thoracic Unit. يتطلب زرع القلب الصناعي في جسم الإنسان عملية جراحة قلب مفتوح بالإضافة إلى سلسة أخرى من الجروح من أجل تركيب مكونات الجهاز الأخرى.

ففضلاً عن وحدة الصـدر ، فأن جذع الإنسان المريض سيستضيف الملف الناقل الباطني Internal Transcutaneous Energy Transmission TET والذي سيقوم بنقل الطاقة الكهربائية المرسلة إليه (عبر الجلد) ، بصورة لا سلكية من مصدر الطاقة الخارجي بواسطة الملف الناقل الخارجي (الموجود على الجهة المقابلة له) External Transcutaneous Energy Transmission TET وذلك وفق مبدأ الحث المتبادل Mutual Conduction ، ليمررها إلى كل من المتحكم Implanted Controller الذي ينظم معدلات ضخ البطينيين وفقاً لمتطلبات الجسم ، و البطارية الداخلية Implanted Battery التي تمثل مصدر احتياطي للطاقة حيث إن بإمكانها تزويد الجهاز بالطاقة لمدة تصل إلى ثلاثين دقيقة تكون كافية عند الحاجة لنزع البطارية الخارجيةExternal Battery (الرئيسية) كما في حالات إعادة شحنها أو عند الاستحمام مثلاً. 

إن هذا القلب الصناعي سيتطلب عناية ومتابعة متواصلتين ... حيث ينبغي التأكد دائماً من حالة البطاريات و إعادة شحنها أو تغييرها كل أربعة ساعات .. لذلك ستصدر أجهزة المراقبة إشارات تحذيرية Alarms في حالة انخفاض مستوى الطاقة. كما إن مصدر الطاقة (الخارجي) Power Source من الممكن أن يوجد بأحجام مختلفة (قد تصل إلى حجم شريط الفيديو) مما يتيح حرية الحركة للمريض والقيام بفعالياته بالشكل الطبيعي قدر الإمكان كأن يحمل مثلاً بشكل حقيبة على الكتف أو في حزام حول الخصر. 

لقد تم تجربة هذا القلب الصناعي على 14 رجلاً فقط خلال السنوات الخمس الأخيرة ... توفي اثنان إجراء الجراحة، فيما لم يستيقظ آخر من الغيبوبة. أما الباقون فقد عاشوا لفترة خمسة أشهر، مع إستثناء رجل واحد فقط بقي حياً لفترة 17 شهرا ً... كل هؤلاء كانوا من المرضى المتطوعين والمصابين بحالات مستفحلة من فشل القلب واستنفدوا جميع خيارات العلاج الأخرى ... حيث تراوحت فترات بقائهم على قيد الحياة من بضعة أسابيع إلى حوالي السنتين بعد إجرائهم العملية ... ولا تزال المرحلة التجريبية قائمة لحد الآن على قلب AbioCor الصناعي حيث إن الصعوبة تكمن في إيجاد المرضى المناسبين لتلك الشروط لإجراء تلك العملية لأجسادهم ... كما من المنتظر إنتاج نموذج أصغر حجماً و أخف وزناً ليعمل بنفس المواصفات ليكون أكثر ملائمة على أجساد الكثير من الرجال ومعظم النساء ، كما تتركز الأبحاث مؤخرا من أجل تصميم قلب إصطناعي للأطفال الذين يعانون من مشاكل خطيرة في القلب ، بحيث يأمل بأن ينقذ هذا الإجراء حياة العشرات من الصغار المرضى.

لقد كان البعض وحتى وقت غير ببعيد يعتقد بأن إحلال هكذا منظومة متكاملة وبشكل كامل محل القلب البشري ... هو مفهوم ساذج لن يتحقق إلا في أفلام الخيال العلمي أو في عصر الفضاء !!! إن هذه القفزات المدهشة ما فتئت من أن تغير المفاهيم و الممارسات الطبية بطرق لم يكن بالمقدور تماماً تصورها يوماً ما ... ولكن قد تتضح نتائجها بشكل أكبر في المستقبل بالنسبة لملايين من المرضى .... هبة حياة أطول و أكثر صحة................. 

الرابط التالي لفقرة الــ pps تتضمن أغلب المعلومات المبينة أعلاه بالإضافة إلى بعض المرتسمات التوضيحية الخاصة بالموضوع:http://www.fileupyours.com/files/30328/TAHeart%20.zip 

أمل من أن تكون مفيدة و مشوقة للمهتمين به وأرجو أن أكون قد وفقت في تقديم هذه المادة العلمية ، الحديثة نوعا ما .... وكالعادة ...... سأكون في غاية السعادة لأستقبال كافة الأستفسارات والتساؤلات المتعلقة بها والأجابة عليها ... والتوفيـــق من الله عز وجل. 

والسـلام عليكـــم ....................

م . حــســــــــــــــــــــنــــيـــــن الـعــــــــــــــــــراقــــــــــــــــي

E-Mail Address : HasAli76***********

بغــــــداد - العــــراق


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ م/حسنين العراقي .

تحية طيبة وكل عام وانتم بخير .

جزاك الله الف خير على المجهود الذي بذلته اعانك الله عليه .

موضوع نادر ومميّز اجدته في الطرح الف شكر وتحية من الأعماق .

وبأسم الملتقى اوجه الشكر والتقدير والمحبة لأهتمامك وحرصك على تقديم لما هو مفيد وجديد .

ونأمل التواصل في انجازاتك الرائعة ودمت بخير .

وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله .

البغدادي .


----------



## lady moon (25 أكتوبر 2006)

كل عام وانت بخير
مشكور اخي على الطرح الرائع


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (26 أكتوبر 2006)

المشرف العزيز ... الأخ البغدادي

كل عام و أنت بألف خير ... ينعاد عليكم بالبركة والخير إن شاء الله

أخجلتنا كثيراً بكلامكم العذب .... إن شاء الله أكون دائماً عند حسن ظنكم و ثقتكم ..... والتوفيـــق من الله عز وجل. 

والسـلام عليكـــم ....................

م . حــســــــــــــــــــــنــــيـــــن الـعــــــــــــــــــراقــــــــــــــــي


----------



## Bioengineer (26 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ الفاضل حسنين العراقي

شكرا لك لانك أثريت هذا المنتدى بهذه المواضيع المميزة 

والتي تزيد من قيمة هذا المنتدى الفريد بلا منافس

أجدت في الشرح وأفدتنا كثيرا .. تحياتي لك


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (27 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ العزيز .. عادل صلاح

أكرر شكري العميق لكلماتكم الطيبة و المعبرة ... 

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم ألف خير ... 

بأذنه تعالى سأكون دائماً عند حسن ظنكم و ثقتكم .....


----------



## الشخيبي (29 أكتوبر 2006)

*جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة وعلى هذا المجهود الطيب....*


----------



## الفارسة (19 أكتوبر 2007)

يسلموووووووووووووو


----------



## نسيم الخلد (20 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## lolo13 (22 أكتوبر 2007)

الموضووووع مذهل جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد عبد الباسط (22 أكتوبر 2007)

الموضوع اكثر من رائع 
جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## أميرة العين (22 أكتوبر 2007)

موضوع شائق جدا جدا 

و مفيد جدا ... والله يزيد العلم ... ونستخدمه في شفاء و علاج الناس

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## khallood (29 أكتوبر 2007)

يعطيك الف عافية اخوي ، معلومات مفيدة ،،

ولا تحرمنا من عطاءك


----------



## المهندس بلكس (16 يوليو 2008)

معلومات رائعة


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (16 يوليو 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً ... إليك الرابط التالي ...

http://www.fileupyours.com/view/165518/TAHeart .pps


----------



## المهندس بلكس (18 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا الرابط كان لايعمل


----------



## roroto (15 يونيو 2010)

​ 


​ 


ربما جاء الوقت لنتوقف عن مراقبة الكولسترول وعن ممارسة أنشطة تقوية عضلة القلب. إذا كنت تعتقد أن أسوء شيء في العالم هو الإصابة بجلطة دم، إذاً فيجدر بك الاحتفال الآن. الآن لا تستبعد أن يقول لك أحدهم "احصل على قلب جديد" وهو يعني ذلك بالفعل. 

قلب صناعي تماما 

ظن تشارلز أوكيك أن إصابته بجلطة الدم عند سن الثلاثين هي نهاية العالم. أقدم أوكيك على فعل ما قد يفعله أي شخص آخر في وضعه، أجرى عملية زراعة قلب. تمت العملية بنجاح بالفعل لكن في عام 2008، عانى أوكيك فجأة من رفض جسمه للقلب الجديد. ولم تكن عملية زراعة القلب مرة أخرى أمر محبذ للعديد من الأسباب. 


والآن إذا كنت أنت مكانه، ماذا كنت ستفعل؟ هل ستودع كل من حولك وتنسق مع شخص ما ليعتني بأطفالك الثلاثة وتنتظر نهايتك؟ لكن أوكيك بدلاً من ذلك وافق على توصيل جسمه بـ "قلب صناعي تماماً". 


لما يقرب من عامين، ظل جسم أوكيك متصل بهذا الجهاز الذي يحل محل قلبه في المستشفى! يزن هذا الجهاز 400 رطل وتتصل به العديد من الأنابيب التي تدخل داخل الجسم. أزال الأطباء البطينان والأربع صمامات من قلب أوكيك لتحل هذه الأنابيب محلها وتضخ الدم لبقية الجسم. وفي نقطة معنية في جسم أوكيك، تخرج الأنابيب وتتصل بالجهاز الخارجي. 


*قلب صناعي محمول*

 أما الأخبار السارة بالفعل هي أن إدارة الغذاء والدواء الأمريكية (fda) اعتمدت جهاز قلب صناعي أصغر وأخف. هذا الجهاز يزن 13 رطل فقط ويعرف بـ "مشغل الحرية". أوكيك سيكون أول مريض يجرب هذا الجهاز. إنه بالطبع سيحتاج إلى قلب جديد لكنه سعيد جداً لأنه يستطيع الآن أن ينام على سريره بعد أن بقي المستشفى لمدة عامين. 


إذا أردت شراء هذا القلب الصناعي لنفسك، عليك أن تستعد لدفع 125,000$ كدفعة مبدئية لشراء الجهاز ثم 18,000$ كل سنة كمصاريف للصيانة. أو بدلاً من ذلك يمكنك الانتظار حتى يظهر على الساحة جهاز أصغر وأرخص.




سبحان الله لايسعني ان ان اقول اللهم لك الحمد, ماشا الله كم هي نعملك علينا يارب ارجو ان نستشعر بهذ المعلومات القوية علنا نعرف مدى حب الله تعالى وكرمه علينا نحن الاصحاء. 125 الف مقابل جهاز قابل للعطب ومزعج اكيد, ثم 18 الف صيانة سنوية ياترى كم نحن علينا ان ننفق شكرا لله الواهب لنا هذا القلب ناهيك عن الاجهزة والاعظاء الاخرى؟ الا تقدر ايها الصحيح ان تنفق فقط بضع من المئات سنويا شكرا وحمد للواهب الكريم اللهم اغفر لي اللهم سامحني اشكرك يارب ارجو ان نستشعر بهذه المعلومات الموثوقه.


----------



## ليدي لين (15 يونيو 2010)

سبحان الله العظيم الذي ابدع كل شيء خلقه


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (19 يونيو 2010)

شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكر


----------



## abdullah.berlin (10 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخي وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## العيون الدامعة (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور أستاذنا الفاضل الموضوع في غاية الروعة


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------

